# rear sight set screw



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

The rear sight set screw came loose this past shooting session on my Colt Defender. I'll be going back to the range to reisght in the weapon. Can I use blue loctite on the screw?

Mike


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Blue will work OK. Red is stronger.

What ever you use, make sure the threads are clean and free from any oil or grease before you loctite the screw in. Then give it time to set up well - over night is plenty of time.


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Yep!*

+ what kev74 said.
Same thing happened to me on my first range visit. I used the opportunity to finesse the sight picture and used blue locktite to set it. 200+ rounds later it hasn't moved. I'm sure red might work even better, it's just that I had blue in my range bag. BTY, damn fine gun, don't you think?

Gunny


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I really like this gun more and more. It is my first 1911 style and is my carry piece.

Mike


----------

